
Session variables without cookies - natrius
http://www.thomasfrank.se/sessionvars.html
======
boucher
This is only marginally useful. It is not, for example, an effective way to
maintain a login session, which will obviously break down on opening another
window, or browser restarts, etc. Plus the fact that any website could then
steal any user session.

Since this is by far the most useful reason to have session cookies (there are
other valid uses, but plenty more abuses), this seems mostly like just a
clever hack to me.

~~~
brfox
Yeah, this seems like a good thing to be able to turn off - I don't want the
websites I visit to share information between each other.

------
brlewis
Be sure to read the "Security considerations" paragraph carefully before using
this.

------
god
This is a breakthru!

